# A cleavage-baring Kristin Cavallari happily risks a wardrobe malfunction



## Northerner (May 10, 2015)

Whoa mamma! 

With two children and two very demanding careers, Kristin Cavallari and husband Jay Cutler do not get a lot of time for date nights, so when there is a chance for a little one-on-one time the couple embrace it.

The pair got a chance on Saturday night to not just indulge their love for each other but also to indulge their desire to do good - and looked great doing so. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppily-risks-wardrobe-malfunction-fashion.html

This is about diabetes, honestly! Although you wouldn't know it from the headline


----------

